# 2012 Sentra ignition not turning



## RippyD (Aug 1, 2018)

Pulling my hair out over this one. The ignition won't turn. The steering isn't locked. I put it into neutral just to be sure (automatic). I lubed the ignition just in case that was it. It appears to be locked. Not sure if they security system for the car does this. This car has a physical key, not a fob. 

Most relevant is that I just changed the battery. Removed the battery, got it checked (bad) and put in a new one. After putting in the new one I can't get the ignition to turn. Battery was out of the car for ~30 mins. 

I get the indicator with a flashing red car with a key in it. No other lights. The front lights turn on. I've tried jumping it again in case the new battery is bad. Didn't help. 

One other interesting point: car locks/unlocks with the remote, but doesn't honk when I lock it. This makes me think the security system is somehow involved. If I press the panic button the horn alarm does go off. 

I've also tried disconnecting the battery for 15 mins. Didn't help. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## RippyD (Aug 1, 2018)

Wanted to follow up with a resolution on this one. It was an odd, 1 in 1 million situation. First of all, for some reason the alarm stopped working when I changed the battery. Dealer has no idea why. They said weird stuff can happen. Simple ECU reset to fix it. But on that car the ECU reset is via the ignition. My ignition would't turn. 

The key was bad. Not the chip - the physical key. The odd thing is that it has never given me any problems. So it worked fine. 30 minutes later after I replaced the battery it decided to stop working. That's the 1 in a million thing. Crazy concurrence of events.


----------

